

Ruby on Rails 3.2.13.rc1 had been released. - steveklabnik
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/2/27/Rails-3-2-13-rc1-has-been-released/

======
steveklabnik
My first release! I'm so excited! Please tell me if you find any regressions.
❤

